# replacing old hs55 friction disc help



## ga4brenner (Nov 5, 2017)

I have the shop manual but it doesn't give much detail for the task. Can the friction disc shaft be pushed out through the transmission case far enough to slide on a new disc from the right side? Or does a whole lot more dismantling need to take place. Thanks, Greg


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Are you talking about the splined shaft? It's been a while, but I think there is a rubber plug that you can pop out of the frame to give access. You might have to pop off a circlip or 2 also, but then the shaft should pull all the way out if you desire.


----------



## ga4brenner (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes, the splined shaft. I have the rubber plug removed and the set bolt removed from the opposite end, but the shaft doesn't want to easily move. Guess it is time to try a little hammer motivation.


----------



## ga4brenner (Nov 5, 2017)

This turned out to be relatively easy. Moved both circlips inwards to get some maneuvering room, removed the right side wheel and used the flat end of a finishing nail punch to knock the spline shaft out of the roller bearing. For reinstall, used a flat head screw driver on the gear end of the sharft to lightly drive the shaft back into the roller bearing.

This is a very doable task for the casual DIYer. The shop manual is helpful with specs for various adjustments/tolerances.


----------



## Jimbag3000 (2 mo ago)

sidegrinder said:


> Are you talking about the splined shaft? It's been a while, but I think there is a rubber plug that you can pop out of the frame to give access. You might have to pop off a circlip or 2 also, but then the shaft should pull all the way out if you desire.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

@Northeast Dave would know.

maybe a video on you tube if someone can post a link.


----------



## Jimbag3000 (2 mo ago)

orangputeh said:


> @Northeast Dave would know.
> 
> maybe a video on you tube if someone can post a link.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah .... Northeast Dave just restored one ....


----------

